# Holes too big...what to do now?



## bradleyheathhays (Feb 16, 2012)

Installing a GFCI into a tiled bathroom wall. Breaking the 4" tile out was so difficult the plaster wall behind it came out as well. So now I'm left with a hole too large for a standard sized outlet box to snug up in.











So, now I have a hole 4 1/2" tall with really no ability to rebuild the wall with the kind of structural integrity you need to support an outlet box. Can anybody point me to possibly a specialty outlet box designed for situations like these where the hole is 4 1/2" tall? Would probably necessitate an enlarged outer plate as well.

Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What did you use, a hammer???

Sounds like you should have hired an electrician.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

..install a 2 gang box with 2 outlets in it


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Hire a professional with the right tools


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

They do make an adjustable fan box that would give you a secure connection to the studs on each side. You would have to replace the round box it comes with.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Google * CletisElectric*, he will help you out.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

hire some spanish guys down at home depot to start gutting the bathroom. when the homeowner freaks out, tell them "new outlet? I thought you said you wanted a new bathroom ?"


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Arlington meter block and surface mount wire mold box.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> They do make an adjustable fan box that would give you a secure connection to the studs on each side. You would have to replace the round box it comes with.


 

Would that work in a 3.5" wall with plaster oozing through the lathe on the other side?


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Feb 16, 2012)

Does a 2 gang box require a taller hole than a single? I would think it would just be wider. My hole is 4 1/2" tall whereas a single gang box requires a hole not more than 3 3/4" tall.

So far the best idea I've heard is along the lines of the fan box approach where the round box is exchanged for a square one. Are the round and square boxes built to be interchangeable like that? Unless there's a box to fit my really tall hole this is probably the direction I'll try first.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbDmnYOe5vk

Then use a flat 2 gang plaster ring


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Feb 16, 2012)

Backside of the wall seems to be made of board and is smooth. The walls seem to be a plaster layer on the outside adhered to a board material which makes up the inside.


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Mag. I looked up a pic of the mold box and that makes sense. Can't find a pic of this meter block you've mentioned, or at least a pic that would make sense for this application. What exactly is an Arlington meter block and how would it be used in this particular peculiar situation?

Thanks 360. Checked out Cletis and found an odd page with fire and a phone number on it. So really, I should call em?

And thanks Vic. I checked out the video and that box looks good. Only thing is it's made for a 4" square hole where mine is 4 1/2" square. The tabs on the top and bottom of that box might extend out just a little more than 1/4" each which would allow this box to just barely catch the edge of my hole. But yes these are just the kind of ideas I need to get this thing done. I'll write the co to the exact dimensions of that box, maybe it'll fit.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Will a blue carlon box fit in there? Ears turn upwards. I don't screw with tile. That's the tile guys job.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

looks like you need a fein tool with grout blade.. That wall tile doesnt look to tough or thick. It would have probably worked great or a roto zip with tile blade.. You really need the right tool for the right job...
It looks like you went in like John wayne thinking it will be a short day...If your worried about code the spreader box with device box is not being used at its listed purpose..............................but i wont tell....:whistling2: I would use some liquid nails or eqivalent with a piece of wood and a couple of c clamps overnight to hold it in place then insert a cut in device box....voila... you could also probably build out the wall stud with a small right angle drill stips of plywood and some sheet rock screws and some long philip bits.. totaly doable.. ...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

1x3" lumber slid in the hole and adjusted to the sides allowing a single gang clip in box to be mounted in later. Plywood glue and clamp overnight and that will hold plenty good enough. Then cover with new drywall and screw that into the 1x3's . Now cut in a new clip in box, and then call a tile guy to repair your screw up. Next time try a roto zip and a tile bit..... If you want to come work for me free for a few years, I will show you a ton of ways to not do this sort of mess, and a ton more fixes for knuckle head things that get done that need fixin.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

If this was an episode of Holmes on Holmes the house would already be gutted and a 10th floor added out of 3' concrete structure


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Edrick said:


> If this was an episode of Holmes on Holmes the house would already be gutted and a 10th floor added out of 3' concrete structure


We need a laugh button. Good one Edrick.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

sell em a vanity light fixture with the switch in a 2 gang or go get a tile and cut it the rite way....


----------



## חשמלאי-מוסמך (Feb 12, 2012)

hmm just do the same as he did there.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbDmnYOe5vk

חשמלאי מוסמך - עבודות חשמל

חשמלאי מוסמך


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

bradleyheathhays said:


> Installing a GFCI into a tiled bathroom wall. Breaking the 4" tile out was so difficult the plaster wall behind it came out as well. So now I'm left with a hole too large for a standard sized outlet box to snug up in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but that really looks like some crappy tile work. Please show us a pic of the harpoon you used to cut that hole.
Why would the opposite wall have such a deep gouge in it?

Just go with a two gang old work box. If that goes bad, go three gang..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

